# Beratung Bose/Teufel/Canton?



## NuTSkuL (15. März 2011)

moin, freunde des guten sounds,
bin jetzt schon ne weile auf der suche nach nem guten soundsystem fürn PC...also zocken, filme und musik.
mein jetziges Logitech T6100 verrichtet zwar gute dienste, aber den meisten sollte klar sein, dass es nix besonderes ist.

da ich jetzt wenn aber gleich ein bisschen mehr geld investieren würde,  bräuchte ich eure hilfe.
-n komplettpaket von ner markenfirma?
-n par richtig geile lautsprecher (zB Canton) mit nem verstärker
-lohnt sich der preisunterschied von 300-1000€ für nen nicht audiophilen?
-mit welchen kombinationen bzw firmen habt ihr in den verschiedenen preissegmenten die besten erfahrungen gemacht?

wie bereits gesagt werd ich mich nich aufregen, weil der bass n bisschen zu stark ist oder sonstwas, aber ich möchte n schöne kombi für mein geld.
jetzt ist meine preisspannen von 300-1000€ natürlich dochs chon etwas größer, aber ich möchte mich nicht so genau festlegen.
wenn ihr mir sagt, dass das bose companion 5 top ist, dann reicht es. wenn nich vlt n verstärker mit n schönen canton gespann?

möchte wirklich nur mal eure erfahrungen kennen lernen und mir ist auch klar, dass sich die 1000@ vermutlich besser anhären als die 300€ 

schonmal danke an alle


----------



## PEG96 (15. März 2011)

Willst du 5.1 oder Stereo?
Was für Musik hörst du denn?
Und kannst du bitte mal eine schematische Darstellung deines Raumes machen(Wengen der Raumakkustik)

Danach können wir dich hoffentlich erfolgreich beraten


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. März 2011)

Die Unterschiede zwischen einer 1000€ HiFi-Anlage (zwei Lautsprecher und ein Vollverstärker) zu einem 5.1-Surround-System für 300€ (bspw. irgendwas von Teufel oder Bose, dann bleibts aber nicht bei 300€) sind schon sehr groß und auch für nicht audiophile auf jeden Fall hörbar.

Wichtig wäre erstmal noch zu wissen ob du unbedingt ein Surround-System willst oder ob dir auch Stereo reichen würde. Und außerdem ist noch wichtig, welchen Abstand du dann von den Lautsprechern hättest, also wie du sie aufstellen kannst.


----------



## Lee (15. März 2011)

Ja, den Unterschied nimmt man auch als nicht Audiophiler war. Ich habe ein wirklich mieses Gehör, möchte aber meine vergleichsweie günstigen Boxen nie wieder gegen mein vorheriges Teufel CEMPE tauschen. Bei meinem Kopfhörer ist das noch krasser. Ich denke jeder, wird seine Freude an einem teureren Soundsystem haben, noch viel mehr als ich es je könnte.

Komplettsysteme dürften generell teurere sein und unter Umständen auch schlechter erweiterbar/ersetzbar. Bose sollen generell überteuert sein und nicht all zu toll klingen ( habe selber nie ein Bose System gehört). Teufel Systeme sollen für Musik weniger toll sein. Für Heimkino aber durchaus brauchbar.

Ganz ganz wichtig ist dein Raum: 
Viele Boxen erfordern eine präzise Aufstellung und einen ausreichend großen und hohen Raum, damit sie sich voll entfalten können.


----------



## Bier (15. März 2011)

Also ich konnte bis jetzt von allen 3 Herstellern was hören.

Hatte mal ein Teufel CEMPE (5.1) ~180€
Habe nun 2 Canton Gle 490 (Stereo) ~400€
Meine Eltern haben ein Bose Livestyle V35 (5.1) ~4.500€

Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, die beiden Canton sind mit Abstand am besten!

Also Bose ist zwar teuer aber nicht unbedingt gut.
Klar gibt es schlechteres, aber wenn ich dran denke, was ich mir mit 4.500€ von Canton für ein 5.1 System zusammenstellen würde, reg ich mich nur über meine Eltern auf-.-


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. März 2011)

so, da habt ihr mal mein zimmer schematisch. es ist nicht groß und es is nich viel drin (außer n haufen pflanzen um den PC herum), aber zum schlafen reichts 

wie ich es mir schon gedacht hatte, seit ihr eher für ne eigene zusammenstellung. 
klar n schöner denon verstärker mit conton standlautsprechern ist was feines, aber ob ich auch sowas brauche, weiß ich noch nicht genau.
immerhin war ich zumindest im media markt ziemlich begeistert von den bose systemen...teufel hab ich bisher nur bei nem kumpel gehört und schlecht ist es zumindest nicht.

achso: auch wenn ich momentan n 5.1 system habe, hätte ich kein problem zu 2.1 zu wechseln, zumal das obere preissegment eh dolby sorround hat (nennt man das bei 2.1 überhaupt auch so?) und zumindest sorround emuliert...is mir auch relativ egal, solange es sich geil anhört 
auf deutsch soll das soviel heißen, wie gegen n gutes 5.1 system hätte ich nix, aber wenn ein 2.1 system beim selben preis deutlich mehr bietet, werd ich das nehmen.


----------



## Bier (15. März 2011)

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall jetzt nicht blind irgendwelche Canton LS o.ä. kaufen.
Canton ist auch nicht jedermans Sache.
Am besten du gehst mal in einen Hifi-Laden und hörst dir verschiedene LS an.
In einem Preissegment von 1000€ würde ich auch 5.1 verzichten.
Nimm dir besser 2 Gute Stereo LS (2.0), einen Stereovollverstärker und eine Asus Xonar DX / Essence STX.
Da bekommst du dann auf jeden Fall viel mehr Klang für dein Geld.


----------



## Lee (15. März 2011)

Surround Emulation bei Stereolautsprechern (nennt sich Dolby Virtual Speaker) funktioniert nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht annähernd so gut, wie bei Kopfhörern. Gibt es auch nur, wenn du einen entsprechenden Receiver/Soundkarte besitzt. 

Und du musst dich echt entscheiden, ob du Surround möchtest, oder ob Stereo reicht. Wenn der Schwerpunkt auf Musikwiedergabe liegt, ist Stereo die bessere Wahl. Da bekommst du mehr Klang für´s gleiche Geld (logisch, weniger Lautsprecher bei gleichem Preis). Weiterhin ist 2.1 gerade bei Standboxen oder bei  besseren Kompaktboxen nicht unbedingt notwendig. Ein Subwoofer kann zwar recht viel Krach machen, manchmal auch zu viel Krach, aber gute Subs fangen bei 400€ neupreis an. Und Stanboxen bzw größere Kompakte produzieren je nach Modell wirklich genug Bass. Natürlich kann aber für Filme ein Subwoofer bei Explosionen z.B. möglicherweise spaßiger sein.

Edit: Richte dir Platz ein, damit die Lautsprecher mindestens einen halben Meter von der Wand entfernt stehen können. Zudem solltest du mindestens 2m Hörabstand haben. Lautsprecher und Hörposition sollten zusammen ein gleichseitiges Dreieck bilden (google Stereodreieck für mehr Infos). Das gilt so natürlich erst einmal nur für Stereo. Mit Surround Aufstellungen kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Edit²: In diesem Preisbereich ist Probehören schon fast Pflicht. Idealerweise bei dir im Hörraum. Es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass dir Lautsprecher im Studio gefallen, bei dir dann aber subjektiv schlechter klingen, weil der Raum halt einfach anders ist.


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. März 2011)

wie gesagt würde mir 2.1 reichen. bin da an sich sehr flexibel.
und n bisschen umgehört hab ich mich in den letzten wochen schon. und was ich festgestellt habe is, dass sich 1000€ besser anhört als 300€...wer hätte damit gerechnet 
dann werd ich das mit dem bose system lassen und mir n par sachen zurechtstückeln.
bass kann ich leider nicht so extrem aufdrehen, weil ich bloß in sonem menschen auffanglager alias wohnblock wohne.
wichtig wär dementsprechend n gutes P/L verhältnis. deshalb ja eigentlicha uch die frage wegen dem bose companion 5 system für 400€.


----------



## Lee (15. März 2011)

Wenn du nicht laut aufdrehen kannst, dann lass die Finger von 2.1, d.h. Stereo mit Subwoofer Ergänzung. Das wird dir garantiert Probleme mit deinen Nachbarn einbringen!

Edit: Schreib mal deine bevorzugte Musikrichtung rein. Damit man mal eine grobe Einschätzung machen kann, welche Abstimmung die Lautsprecher haben sollten. Eher kühle Lautsprecher sind zum Beispiel nicht gerade die erste Wahl, wenn man Hauptsächlich Metal hört. Um gekehrt sind eher warme Lautsprecher vielleicht nicht das optimum für Klassische oder Akkustische Musik. Neutrale Lautsprecher sind, wie der Name schon sagt neutral und daher sozusagen Universal. Die gefallen aber nicht jedem und erfordern möglicherweise eine gewisse Zeit zur eingewöhnung.


----------



## Bier (15. März 2011)

Außerdem hört sich Musik mit potenten StandLS in 2.0 immer noch am Besten an.


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. März 2011)

das erste mal kostet die polizei noch nix...muhaha. ne joke, hast schon recht.
will ja nun auch nicht das ganze haus beschallen, sondern n schönen klaren, kräftigen sound haben.

gehöre eh nicht zu denen, für die alles unter 100dB nicht zu musik zählt.
will halt im spiel alles schön warnehmen können, auch mal n bisschen musik hören und evtl auch n schönen bluray film schauen. außerdem wär auch schön, wenn ich sie nach meinen 2 verbleibenden jahren hier auch mit in mein neues zuhause nehmen könnte, wo man auch mal schön aufdrehen kann


----------



## Bier (15. März 2011)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> außerdem wär auch schön, wenn ich sie nach meinen 2 verbleibenden jahren hier auch mit in mein neues zuhause nehmen könnte, wo man auch mal schön aufdrehen kann


 
Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen.
Wenn du die Lautsprecher nicht total misshandelst halten die gerne mal 10-20 Jahre.
Habe selber 2 Onkyo SC-660 hier, die 24 Jahre alt und immer noch top sind.


----------



## Madz (15. März 2011)

Kannst du mal Fotos von dem Raum machen? Man kann da vermutlich gut StandLS aufstellen, aber sollte den Raum evtl. etwas umstellen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. März 2011)

werd morgen evtl mal n par bilder machen...wenn ich zeit habe.
und jetzt hau ich mich erstmal hin. danke nochmal euch für die hilfe.

also bis morgen. gute nacht


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. März 2011)

*push*
was haltet ihr denn von den Canton LE 190 bzw den Chrono 509 DC? 
machen auf mich nen supi eindruck und da ich eh wenn am liebsten schöne standlautsprecher (am besten in holz optik) möchte, find ich die passend.
und dann bleibt noch das problem mit dem verstärker. oder kann man da erstmal drauf verzichten...soll heißen, direkt an soundkarte anstöpseln (is sicherlich ne dumme frage )
n schöner onkyo? oder reicht n belibiger von samsung oder wie sie alle heissen?
sollte man da auf was besonderes achten (zB leistung über 100Watt/Ch)

PS: bilder werd ich hoffentlich bis morgen schaffen. bin bloß eben erst wieder gekommen und hab dafür heute keine nerven mehr


----------



## Madz (16. März 2011)

Was wir davon halten nützt DIR nichts. Du musst schon deine Lieblingsoriginalcds einpacken und einen Termin bei einem Hifi Fachhändler, zum Probehören vereinbaren.


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. März 2011)

hmm, hatte eigtnlich gedacht, dass es da allgemein gültige einschätzungen gibt. mag zwar sein, dass es unterschiedliche geschmäcker gibt, aber geil bleibt geil und s****** bleibt s*******...oder lieg ich da so verkehrt 
aber nungut, geh ich halt zum probehören


----------



## Madz (16. März 2011)

> mag zwar sein, dass es unterschiedliche geschmäcker gibt, aber geil bleibt geil und s****** bleibt s*******...oder lieg ich da so verkehrt


Ja liegst du. Was der dem einen gefällt, kann der andere schon wieder total zum kotzen finden. 


Woher kommst du? Vielleicht können wir dir einen Händler empfehlen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. März 2011)

bin momentan in berlin...denk mal, dass es hier genug händler gibt  das wird das kleinste problem sein...hoff ich

media markt hat ja auch sons chönes "probehör zimmer" lass ich michs chon immer berauschen, allerdings sind die meist ausserhalb meines preisrahmens


----------



## iceman650 (16. März 2011)

Madz hat absolut recht, du musst die Lautsprecher ja hören, nicht wir.
Daher entscheide selbst, die Entscheidung kann dir absolut niemand abnehmen.
Und einen Verstärker brauchst du auf jeden Fall. Allerdings lohnt es sich mal bei Ebay nach alten Verstärkern zu schauen, die haben sich in den letzten 20-30 Jahren kaum/garnicht verbessert.
Von daher lohnt es sich, bei ebay, einen Verstärker für 100€ der alten 800DM-Klasse zu kaufen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (16. März 2011)

Geh BLOSS nicht zu zu MM/Saturn. In Berlin gibt es zwei richtig gute Händler:

HiFi im Hinterhof | High Fidelity, High End, TV / Video, Heimkino & MultiRoom in Berlin | Tel: 030 / 253 753 10 | Mo-Fr 10-19 Uhr | Sa 10-15 Uhr

tonstudio | home

Besonders der erste soll erstklassig sein.


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. März 2011)

oh, danke für die tipps. werd mal zusehen, dass ich da mal n termin machen.
lebensretter


----------



## Madz (16. März 2011)

Nimm dir auf jeden Fall VIEL Zeit, eine gute Auswahl CDS und am besten noch Fotos deines Raums und einen Grundriss mit. Mit letzteren bekommst du sicher gute Tipps zur Aufstellung.


----------



## iceman650 (16. März 2011)

Jep, je nach dem, wie viele Lautsprecher die haben, dauert das echt lange.
Ich habe für die Entscheidung zwischen 3 Lautsprechern vier Stunden gebraucht.
Und ich denke eher, dass die mehr haben.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (16. März 2011)

Eben gerade deshalb arbeiten Fachhändler nur mit Terminen.


----------



## Malk (16. März 2011)

Wobei ich aber auch zu Mediamarkt/Saturn gehen würde um einfach mehr Geräte abzudecken.
Natürlich kann man die Beratung nicht mit einem Hifiladen vergleichen aber je mehr man sein Gehör schult(und die verschiedenen Lautsprecher unterschieden kann) je besser!

Ich wünsche viel Spass und das du für dich passende Boxen findest!


----------



## Madz (16. März 2011)

Hifi im Hinterhof hat eine riesen Auswahl.


----------

